# Picked Up A New 295Re :)



## Cheyenne (Oct 15, 2007)

Husband here... We picked up a new 295RE last weekend! We traded in a 31RQS. My wife spotted the 295re on the Outback web site during the cold and snowy winter here, and we waited patiently to see one in person at a local RV show. We both were nuts for it. The floor plan is like a 5th wheel - with a generous living area. One huge plus and what really sold us was all the windows! We camp in scenic spots, and this new trailer will let enjoy our spot even when we're inside. We tried REALLY hard to work up a good deal locally, but the dealer couldn't hit our price point (we were trading a 31rqs). Actually they weren't really even close, and we were willing to pay a little extra to keep it local. We ended up going with Lakeshore RV in Muskegon, MI. I was a little apprehensive about doing the deal long distance, but the way their numbers fell saved us more than $3500 over anyone local. My big concern was if they'd honor their very fair trade in offer on our 31rqs. I feared we'd tow it down and they'd find a reason we'd need to pony up more cash. Tell you what - they were great! Honored their trade in offer after making it based on a phone call and pictures. Also, they transferred our Reese dual cam hitch to the new trailer for free (took them almost an hour). No pressure for upgrades or extras. When we did the walkthrough we found a few small issues they fixed right away, and a non working power awning (big issue). They got their three best guys on it and had it fixed in 2 hours (factory pinched a wire - had to take a wall apart to fix it - repair was flawless). Marci was our sales person. She's very busy, but everything went exactly as she promised.

The trip was 1400 miles total. Cost $400 in fuel, tolls, & food. We were towing 8000lbs both ways and not driving slow







. Would have cost 3-4 times that to hire it out. Got about 12.5 mpg. Our RAM 2500 6.7 diesel was a dream on the trip. Had some strong gusty wind coming off both Lake Ontario & Lake Michigan. Just felt some push - no sway. Something interesting to pass on - the new trailers wheels are further toward the rear of the 295re, while the 31rqs wheels were pretty much in the middle of the trailer. The 295re tows a LOT easier. Less push from the wind, easier to back up. Also, our driveway slopes up and while the 31rqs rear bumper barely cleared the driveway, the 295re has no issue despite being lower to the ground. I think it's because there's a LOT less trailer behind the wheels. The new trailer has a Coleman AC unit while the 31rqs had a Carrier. The Coleman is actually quieter, and I like the regular wall mounted thermostat. The 31rqs had a remote control only, and sometimes it wasn't easy to convince the heat or AC to turn on. New 295re has an equilizing suspension that insures the tires are loaded evenly over bumps or up/down inclines - and it noticed a big difference getting up our driveway. 31rqs rear most tires sometimes looked scary backing up the hill as they took most of the weight. 295re tires stayed evenly loaded. In all other areas the 295re continues the Outback tradition of quality construction & appointments. It's nice to camp in a trailer that's almost nicer than your house







.

Got half a dozen trips already on the calendar! Can't wait to get camping!


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Cheyenne said:


> Husband here... We picked up a new 295RE last weekend! We traded in a 31RQS. My wife spotted the 295re on the Outback web site during the cold and snowy winter here, and we waited patiently to see one in person at a local RV show. We both were nuts for it. The floor plan is like a 5th wheel - with a generous living area. One huge plus and what really sold us was all the windows! We camp in scenic spots, and this new trailer will let enjoy our spot even when we're inside. We tried REALLY hard to work up a good deal locally, but the dealer couldn't hit our price point (we were trading a 31rqs). Actually they weren't really even close, and we were willing to pay a little extra to keep it local. We ended up going with Lakeshore RV in Muskegon, MI. I was a little apprehensive about doing the deal long distance, but the way their numbers fell saved us more than $3500 over anyone local. My big concern was if they'd honor their very fair trade in offer on our 31rqs. I feared we'd tow it down and they'd find a reason we'd need to pony up more cash. Tell you what - they were great! Honored their trade in offer after making it based on a phone call and pictures. Also, they transferred our Reese dual cam hitch to the new trailer for free (took them almost an hour). No pressure for upgrades or extras. When we did the walkthrough we found a few small issues they fixed right away, and a non working power awning (big issue). They got their three best guys on it and had it fixed in 2 hours (factory pinched a wire - had to take a wall apart to fix it - repair was flawless). Marci was our sales person. She's very busy, but everything went exactly as she promised.
> 
> The trip was 1400 miles total. Cost $400 in fuel, tolls, & food. We were towing 8000lbs both ways and not driving slow
> 
> ...


Congrats on the ne Outback. Enjoy!
crunchman


----------



## havinfun (Mar 27, 2010)

We are not new to camping but are new to travel trailers. I really enjoyed your review of 295re. We took delivery of our 295re earlier this month. We camped for two days and learned a lot. It was nice to read your review because you have something to compare it with. You made me feel like we made that right choice. Thank you for posting.


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

We bought a 295RE on Easter weekend. Just finished our second weekend of camping - wow... we are over the moon with this unit.. We traded in a 30BHDS and the new rig definitely tows easier (F150 5.4l). The interior space is so nice especially this weekend when it rained non-stop. All 4 of us had somewhere to go, we weren't tripping all over each other.

We put a Husky 4500 jack on the front and that has been really sweet!

This is the first TT I've seen that really does feel like a fiver inside.. ensuite bathroom, big TV, a living room almost 14' wide... we now have the party central trailer esp on rainy days.

If you're thinking about the 295RE - do it, you will not be disappointed. My only concern so far is that due to the higher floor level, the rear jacks are really extended and we notice a bit of wobble in the unit... not terrible but I may add a 3rd pair of stabilizer jacks just behind the wheels to stiffen it up.

Bruce


----------

